# Need help/advice with DELL studio xps 8100 PSU and graphics card



## keags

I have a DELL studio xps 8100

I was wondering what sort of graphics cards I can use with my computer, like can I use GDDR5 or can I only use GDDR3 (would like some suggestions, willing to spend up to £150 on a graphics card)

my motherboard model is - DELL 0T568R

I have a 350 watt power supply will i need to upgrade it and what to? need some suggestions (willing to spend up to £110)

not really sure if that is enough information, and i only kind of know what i am talking about so don't be too complex, thank you.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Just by looking at the inside of the case, you will find it hard to fit a long video card in there. I read the review on it and it saids it come with a graphics card or chip with 1.7gb of memory. It also said the computer is not really good for upgrading. if you were to fit another video card in there you would have to find a power supply that would fit in there and theres also a heat issue as the case looks small with not much fans.


----------



## keags

Thank you


----------



## StrangleHold

Well the spec says it can come with up to a GTX 260. So I would guess it has room for a newer updated card. You can get GTX 560Ti or 6870 that are smaller then a GTX 260. But it will need a better power supply.


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.ebuyer.com/254405-asus-g...dvi-mini-hdmi-pci-e-engtx560-ti-dcii-2di-1gd5

Space wont be an issue with the graphics card, honestly the mid range cards arent *that* big.

http://www.ebuyer.com/257232-corsair-tx-650w-v2-psu-80plus-bronze-certified-cmpsu-650txv2uk

That will power it easily.


----------



## keags

will a Asus Geforce GTX 550 TI fit?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

keags said:


> will a Asus Geforce GTX 550 TI fit?


It should.

A GTX 460 1gb is a better card than the 550 TI in my opinion and it's cheaper.

In fact I am seriously thinking of getting a 460.


----------



## byteninja2

Yes, but I think it comes with 260, not a 460.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> Yes, but I think it comes with 260, not a 460.


The 260 is a Dell option, he didn't say if it has a card or if he is running the integrated video.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said the GTX 460 is a better card then the GTX 550ti. Or a HD6850.


----------

